# Your favorite Film Soundtrack



## Paco Dennis (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Warrigal (Jul 9, 2021)

So many to choose from. I do like John Williams film scores.
The first two films that sprung to mind were Harry Potter (John Williams) and Lord of the Rings (Marcus Siepen)


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 9, 2021)

Titanic ...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 9, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> So many to choose from. I do like John Williams film scores.
> The first two films that sprung to mind were Harry Potter (John Williams) and Lord of the Rings (Marcus Siepen)


I KNOW!! I should have put " Favorite Film Themes".  But, maybe some of us remember a single song in a movie...that would be fun.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 9, 2021)

One of my favorites


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 9, 2021)

Even from way back...this was a favorite for many of my youthful days.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 9, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> One of my favorites


It is a GREAT piece of music!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Jul 9, 2021)

Ah

Quincy Jones' *In The Heat of The Night*

Only Ray can sing that one

Loved the movie too (especially Rod's gum chewing sheriff role)


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 9, 2021)

Back in 1983 we played this song in our band "Cashmere". Sheryl Crow played keyboard and sang.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 9, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


>


Yes. Totally brilliant.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 9, 2021)

Theme from The Apartment


----------



## bingo (Jul 9, 2021)

Original..Mary  Poppins


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2021)

Evita


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2021)

The Sting theme is my all time favorite


----------



## Pinky (Jul 9, 2021)

A Summer Place


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2021)

Grease  ..  and this one:


----------



## Keesha (Jul 9, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Back in 1983 we played this song in our band "Cashmere". Sheryl Crow played keyboard and sang.


Loved Flashdance and Saturday Night fever


Bonnie said:


> Grease  ..  and this one:


But I’m a hopeless romantic so for me it’s Bodyguard.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 9, 2021)

StarSong said:


> The Sting theme is my all time favorite


Oh yes, Scott Joplin’s fantastic music is right up there!


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Oh yes, Scott Joplin’s fantastic music is right up there!


Yup!


----------



## Jennina (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Remy (Jul 9, 2021)

Dances With Wolves. But it's also sad.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2021)

The Three Penny Opera
*Sting sings Brecht Die Moritat vom Räuber Mackie Messer*​*



 *​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 9, 2021)

Remy said:


> Dances With Wolves. But it's also sad.


@Remy   Yes, I love the theme music...I find it "epic" in nature. Hope you don't mind but here it is


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 9, 2021)

Just one of hubby's and my favourites!

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## Remy (Jul 9, 2021)

@Paco Dennis Not at all. Thank you!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 9, 2021)

bingo said:


> Original..Mary  Poppins


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 9, 2021)

The Changeling (1980)

Another favourite...

The entire soundtrack is stupendous, but I've copied this video to take you straight to my favourite part! Lasts for several minutes.


----------



## Irwin (Jul 9, 2021)

The Clint Eastwood spaghetti western soundtracks are pretty cool. Simon and Garfunkel's soundtrack to The Graduate is pretty good. Or pretty great, I should say.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jul 9, 2021)

Easy Rider


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 10, 2021)

Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## Devi (Jul 10, 2021)

Aside from some of the above, I was always moved by the Last of the Mohicans soundtrack:


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 14, 2021)

I have a couple favorite soundtracks:
Field of Dreams,Cocoon-James Horner
Saving Private Ryan,ET,Jurrasic Park-John Williams
Dances with Wolves,Out of Africa-John Barry
Forrest Gump-Alan Silvestri


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 14, 2021)

American Graffiti.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 14, 2021)

out of africa


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 14, 2021)

hollydolly said:


>


O M Gosh— rapturously, exquisitely beautiful!!


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 14, 2021)

Rossini's William Tell Overture. It's often said, in snobbery circles, can you think of Rossini's famous overture without thinking of The Lone Ranger?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Aug 14, 2021)

The soundtrack from 2001: A Space Odyssey, especially the Gayane Ballet Suite, which I think was playing when the astronauts were running on the track. (Tried to find a YT of the entire soundtrack but couldn't find the whole one, here's the Gayane, though: 



 )


----------



## timoc (Aug 14, 2021)

but I think this version haunting......


----------



## Lara (Aug 14, 2021)

Lara's Theme...of course_ _


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Aug 14, 2021)

Ennio Morricone - The Good, The Bad and The Ugly.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## feywon (Aug 14, 2021)

Appreciate the John Williams instrumentals, but Dirty Dancing, Footloose and the Big Chill --especially that kitchen dance scene ...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 14, 2021)

I guess it must be from The Fifth Element. Every song seemed to perfectly match the action that was going on at the time. My son and I saw it in the movies and I went out looking for the CD. When I finally found it, I think I paid $16 for it, more than any CD I'd ever purchased. Two of my favorite tracks Diva Dance (starts at 3:25 in the first video) and Heat.


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

MI-2


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 15, 2021)

The sound track I put on when I need to locate my civility after a long day =)


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> The sound track I put on when I need to locate my civility after a long day =)


*Such a wonderful movie! I watched it again a few days ago.I didn't know that the talented Emma Thompson wrote the screenplay.*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 15, 2021)

The Way We Were
I prefer this version by Doris Day.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 15, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I guess it must be from The Fifth Element. Every song seemed to perfectly match the action that was going on at the time. My son and I saw it in the movies and I went out looking for the CD. When I finally found it, I think I paid $16 for it, more than any CD I'd ever purchased. Two of my favorite tracks Diva Dance (starts at 3:25 in the first video) and Heat.


Awesome music.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 15, 2021)

My favorite movie's theme song.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 18, 2021)

Shadows in the Sun: It's about a writer who moves to Italy, but stops writing after his wife dies. Love the soundrack:


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 18, 2021)

This is the soundtrack of the latest Heidi movie. Love all the music in it!


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 18, 2021)

This song brings a smile to my face, and reminds me of the good old times.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 19, 2021)

I liked (so purchased) this sound track too. It was produced so beautifully. @Pecos My favorites are the jazzier tunes and those with classical vibes.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 21, 2021)

We visited Austria a few years ago and went to see where this movie The Sound of Music took place. 
It was breathtaking and inspiring. This particular song is one of my favorites from the movie:


----------

